

Rockstar approach for dealing with cheaters: have them play together - landhar
http://techli.com/2012/06/rockstar-cheaters-max-payne-3/

======
landhar
I've often thought that all multiplayer games should allow to register users
as bots that will compete with each other. I believe it would be greatly
beneficial for AI research.

------
BasDirks
This has been posted before: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4106880>

